# how old will the female will be ready for mating



## mharkpain27

just asking


----------



## spirit wings

usually as far as homing pigeons go about 4 to 6 months of age is when they may lay their first egg if they have a mate..some fancy breeds take a bit longer.


----------



## mharkpain27

if the male pigeon want the female pigeon to mate but she refuse? it means shes too young?


----------



## spirit wings

mharkpain27 said:


> if the male pigeon want the female pigeon to mate but she refuse? it means shes too young?


if she is under 5 months of age and not laying eggs then yes she is too young.. if you actually know the age of your hen and she is of age then she just does not like the male bird.
also it is hard to know what sex they are untill she does lay an egg..so really you will not know the sexes untill they mature, pair up and lay eggs.
usually it is best to wait and breed a pair when they are at least a year old.. young birds do not always make good parent birds.. just like a teenager person would not make a good parent. They need to mature some.

what is the hurry?


----------



## mharkpain27

no just asking beacause i had a pair of bird that lay an egg and hatch 5 days ago and i buy a new bird to pair up with my male i buy a female and the male wants to mate but the female dont


----------



## spirit wings

mharkpain27 said:


> no just asking beacause i had a pair of bird that lay an egg and hatch 5 days ago and i buy a new bird to pair up with my male i buy a female and the male wants to mate but the female dont


I don't understand, they usually pair up and keep their mate for life, you should not add a single bird in with a pair on babies anyway. If you want to change a male birds mate you need to wait till the baby is weaned and seperate him from his true mate and then introduce another new hen then. away from the other hen. and of course the other hen that lost her mate should beable to have a new mate as well.


----------



## Arijit

*egg*

my pigeon age is 5 years....but till now i can not any eggs from her...what is the reason


----------



## Arijit

*m*

at least 5 years...


----------



## GEMcC5150

She may not be a good breeder I have a hen that a year and a haft and no eggs at all. But she is the best dropper I have. Love Ya Bonnie (the hen)


----------



## horseart4u

you have 8 birds now in that small cage? did you make another cage? you bought another one? and you say your birds laid eggs leave them alone to riase their young, do not seperate them babies will die, not often can one parent raise babies alone, and now you need to buy another bird to pair that one with you just bought..sorry to be hard on you but you really don't seem to know much about pigeons and to me need more schooling on them..


----------



## mharkpain27

i have a 3 cages 
i didn't s say that i will separate their babies
i need to buy one. to pair with my another pigeon that has no
pair ok? maybe u should ask before u say ur opinion


----------



## horseart4u

mharkpain27 said:


> no just asking beacause i had a pair of bird that lay an egg and hatch 5 days ago and i buy a new bird to pair up with my male i buy a female and the male wants to mate but the female dont





mharkpain27 said:


> i have a 3 cages
> i didn't s say that i will separate their babies
> i need to buy one. to pair with my another pigeon that has no
> pair ok? maybe u should ask before u say ur opinion


these are what you said "HAD A PAIR THAT LAID EGGS" YOU BOUGHT A NEW BIRD TO PAIR WITH THE MALE..YOU BOUGHT A FEMALE".. so now you have 9 birds correct...and to me it sounds like you want to take that male from the pair that laid eggs and breed to this new bird..that is what i am reading..that is what it says to me..be more clear when you type and people will understand you better..also SHOW ME PROOF of your 3 cages, i still see one small cage with 8 birds in your album.


----------



## PigeonVilla

horseart4u said:


> these are what you said "HAD A PAIR THAT LAID EGGS" YOU BOUGHT A NEW BIRD TO PAIR WITH THE MALE..YOU BOUGHT A FEMALE".. so now you have 9 birds correct...and to me it sounds like you want to take that male from the pair that laid eggs and breed to this new bird..that is what i am reading..that is what it says to me..be more clear when you type and people will understand you better..also SHOW ME PROOF of your 3 cages, i still see one small cage with 8 birds in your album.


 You gotta love this woman and her gumption to keep the birds best interest in mind lol dont abuse those birds of yours , let them raise out their offspring before you want to switch out your pairs or at least have some pumpers on hand to get those offspring to the finishline and able to fend for themselves .That and have enuf room for all the birds you want to raise please.


----------



## Jay3

Arijit said:


> my pigeon age is 5 years....but till now i can not any eggs from her...what is the reason


Are you sure you have a female? How are you sure?


----------



## Pau008

*confusing pigeon*

hi everyone, im just confused about the sex of my pigeon. I raised them since they are Young Bird. they are now 4 months old now. I saw them mating last 3 weeks, but now they are always fighting in their loft. what should i do?


----------



## Jay3

Maybe they don't have enough room?


----------



## Nijo

How to know that this pegion is matured ready for mating


----------

